#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Restricities bij gebruik hoeken

## Staaf

Een vraag over het gebruik van hoekstukken in een trussconstructie.

Het gaat over prolyte x30v. Een overspanning van 9 meter.
Ik gebruik volgende opbouw:

C012 -100cm - C017(up) - 200cm - C017(up) - 200cm - C017(up) -100cm C012


Met welke restricties moet ik rekening houden? Op elke C017 komt ongeveer een 55 kg te steunen.


Op de site van prolyte vind ik : Single load 4 points van 224 kg. Deze dien ik door 2 te delen omdat er mensen onder komen te staan. Moet ik dan nog éénmaal door twee delen omdat ik hoekstukken gebruik of moet ik meermaals delen omdat ik meerdere hoekverbindingen gebruik?


Indien dit te nipt wordt gebruik ik wel boxcorners.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat ik wel veel van Prolyte weet,
maar je kunt toch niet van iedereen hier op het forum verwachten dat ze
van alle fabrikanten alle hoekstukkencoderingen uit het hoofd weten.
Dus ik moest ook even in de brochure duiken. 
Die C012-en zijn dan ook 'up'? 
Of staat daaronder een poot en bouw je een rechthoekig(?) kader op 4 poten?
De C017's van Prolyte zijn voor vertikaal gebruik redelijk goed ontworpen, 
voor horizontaal al minder en die C012-en zijn alweer duidelijk minder.
[Maar vergeleken met het copy/pruts hoekstukken-werk van veel andere
"_alu-buizen-bak&braders_" staat Prolyte zeker weer "lonely-at-the-top".]

Maar daar gaat het nu even niet om.
Jouw beschrijving lijkt inderdaad het meest op een QPL (QuarterPointLoad).
Maar je zegt dan niet "4 points", maar *4th Points:* 
op *1/4e,* op* 2/4e,* en op *3/4e* van de overspanning komen 3 gelijke puntlasten.
Heb je 4 van dergelijke puntlasten - dan zitten ze in een "*5th Points*".

Staat het geheel als een bouwconstructie op de vloer (op 4 poten), 
en zijn die 55kg's/C017 het enige waarop een (punt)last wordt aangebracht: No problemo.

Ga je met een enkele 9m overspanning _hijsen of heffen_ in de C017-'up' versie, 
dan zou ik maximaal tot de helft gaan van wat de tabelwaarden van Prolyte zijn.
Dus dan kun je nog steeds 112kg per C017 kwijt.
Gebruik je dezelfde 3weg-T-hoeken (=C017), maar dan in een horizontaal vlak,
dan zou ik per C017 niet verder gaan dan de helft van de helft: 56kg. Dus ook geen probleem.

Maar met jouw beschrijving kan ik nog steeds meerdere kanten uit.
Dus als jet het echt wilt weten: neem contact op met de fabrikant!
En geef dan de precieze opbouw-beschrijving.

----------


## Staaf

Rinus; 
Alvast bedankt voor je antwoord.
Sorry voor het gebruik van de typische prolyte coderingen. Ik dacht dat dit duidelijker was dan "drieweghoekstuk - 200m - t stuk........."


Het geheel staat inderdaad op 4-poten; dit 9 meter stuk mag je bekijken als 1 zijde van een carré waarop dan via de hoekstukken weer dwarse langsliggers komen te liggen

bovenaanzicht:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I ...I... I... I... I
I ...I... I... I... I
I ...I... I... I... I
I ...I... I... I... I
I ...I... I... I... I
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vooraanzicht:


......x...x...x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
x .................x
x .................x
x..................x


De puntbelasting komt enkel op de t-stukken. Als ik het goed begrijp moet ik dus gewoon de gegevens uit de tabel in twee delen omdat de hoekstukken zwakker zijn dan de trussdelen en maakt het niet uit hoeveel van die hoeken er gebruikt worden.

Ik heb de vraag ook al aan prolyte gesteld, maar heb nog geen antwoord gehad.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Sorry voor het gebruik van de typische Prolyte coderingen. Ik dacht dat dit duidelijker was dan "drieweghoekstuk - 200m - t stuk........."



Ik weet er eentje uit het hoofd (de C016, want dat is bij 95% van alle fabrikanten iets varierend tussen een probleemgevalletje en een regelrechte vloek.) 
Dan valt die vanuit Leek (tegewoordig!) heel erg mee.
Maar met *2w-L*, *3w-T*, *3w-C*, *4w-X, 4w-C, 5w-X* enz kan ik me met veel meer fabrikanten redden dan uit de "code-goochel-dozen" van menig fabrikant zelf.
_Hoewel ik me ook kan herinneren dat ik ooit in de EntertainmentSteentijd bij Flashlight samen met GertJan (= nu chef Frontline Rigging) zwaar het hoofd heb gebroken om voor de Slick Minibeam bij de verschillende hoeken een werkbare codering te maken. Een regelrechte ramp, al die soorten hoeken die daarvoor werden gemaakt!_ 




> Het geheel staat inderdaad op 4-poten; dit 9 meter stuk mag je bekijken als 1 zijde van een carré waarop dan via de hoekstukken weer dwarse langsliggers komen te liggen.



Mijn vermoeden was dus terecht.
Dan snap ik alleen die tussenliggende trussen niet. Als jouw T-stukken omhoog wijzen kun je er ook weer niet een horizontale truss op aansluiten.
Dan heb je of een portaal over de T-stukken staan, of je moet toch *4w-T+T* inzetten.
En dan hebben we ook een ander vraagteken want die overstekende dwarstrussen (B, C en D) wegen zelf natuurlijk ook niet niks.




> *bovenaanzicht:*
> *xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> *I ..  I. . . I. .. I. .. I*
> *I ..  I. . . I. .. I. .. I*
> *A..  B. . .C... D    E*
> *I . . I. . . I. .. I.. . I*
> *I ..  I. . . I. .. I. .. I*
> *xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> 
> ...



*moet ik dan het Zijaanzicht ongeveer zo zien?*
*xxxxxxxxxxxx
x ................ x
**xxxxxxxxxxxx*
*x ................ x*
*x ................ x*
*x................. x*




> 1) De puntbelasting komt enkel op de t-stukken. 
> 2) Als ik het goed begrijp moet ik dus gewoon de gegevens uit de tabel in twee delen 
> 3) omdat de hoekstukken zwakker zijn dan de trussdelen 
> en 
> 4) maakt het niet uit hoeveel van die hoeken er gebruikt worden..



1- Ja maar via al die hoeken ook weer van twee kanten op die 3w-C.
En die zijn zeker zwakker dan de aansluitende truss! 
2- Daarom dus. Correct.
3- Bijna altijd bij vrijwel alle fabrikanten. 
4- het gaat in dit geval juist om die 3-weg corners en 
*niet* om de 3weg-T stukken zolang die met de zij-afgang omhoog staan.





> Ik heb de vraag ook al aan prolyte gesteld, maar heb nog geen antwoord gehad.



Toevallig hoorde ik dat het daar nogal druk was.
Want ze boden mij ook een schanabbel aan - helaas kon ik niet,
maar even een dag of vier naar Istanbul vliegen is nooit verkeerd.
Maar dan zal jouw vraag tussen de vele tientallen van de Prolyte-dealers 
wel even langer blijven liggen met "prioriteit laag"

----------


## Staaf

Rinus;

Wat je je voorstelt met de 3 portalen op de t-stukken is correct, het is zoals je op jouw tekening voorstelt.


Ik dacht steeds dat de zwakte in deze constructie in de t-stukken zat, en niet in de 3 weg hoeken.   Dus als ik deze hoekstukken vervang door boxcorners wordt de constructie veel sterker en creeer ik vrij eenvoudig een grotere Vf.   Weer wat bijgeleerd!

Moet ik hier dan nog ergens een beperking incalculeren voor de T's of mag ik deze theoretisch beschouwen als een gewoon stuk truss waar een puntbelasting opkomt?

----------


## rinus bakker

Een kleine studie van diagonalen: aantal, richting/hoek, plaatsing, dikte enz 
zal je toch met de neus op de feiten kunnen drukken. 
Niet elk T-stuk is een T-stuk,
en dat geldt voor alle hoestukken:
bij sommige fabrikanten zijn redelijk ontworpen 
bij anderen is het huilen met de pet op.
"That can clearly separate the boys from the men".
Die Prolyte T's op deze manier gebruikt,
zijn IDD een stuk normale truss met daarop een puntlast in 4 plaatsen ingeleid.

----------


## Staaf

Rinus;

Dat ik dit verdorie zelf zo nog niet bekeken had  :Embarrassment: 

Goed gezien van de Prolyte jongens

Dan klopt mijn conclusie dat indien ik de 3-weghoeken wijzig in boxcorners ik de Vf in de constructie verdubbel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Yep  :Smile:  dat zo'n boxcorner wel de nodige krachten kan opnemen  :Cool: 
merk je trouwens ook wel aan het eigen-gewicht  :EEK!:  ervan. 

Blijft er *1 uitdaging (? - nee: probleem !)* over:
de _maatvoering_ van boxcorners en de normale trusshoeken is _niet gelijk_. 
Dus wat je in de portalen op de 3w-T-up's aan overspanningen maakt
heeft een andere lengte dan wat je er op de korte kanten tussen de boxcorners wilt monteren....
Daarvoor bestaan wel weer verloopstukjes-voor-aan-de boxcorners (!).

Ik zou zelf in zo'n geval kiezen voor een kort recht deeltje in die overspanningen, want korte deeltjes zijn altijd wel handig. Eventueel aangevuld met een of twee setjes korte (!) spacers.
(Vraag me niet naar de exacte maten, daarvoor moet je echt in Leek zijn)
Maar op al die boxcorner-adapters loop je gemakkelijk leeg. 
[ Tenzij je er wat bij schnabbelt als *bank-bonus-junk-boef*  :Big Grin: . 
Die lopen nooit ergens op leeg. dat passen wij-met-z'n-allen wel weer bij! ]

_Kinderen worden beloond bij goed - en bestraft bij fout gedrag,_
_bij die bonus-bankiers is dat net andersom, en ze komen er big-bonus mee weg!_
_Dankzij de gluiperige types als Noud+Gerrit+Wouter+JanKees en hun collega's._

----------


## Staaf

Inderdaad,  weer een bijkomend probleem wat evt eenvoudig is op te lossen door gewoon allemaal boxcorners te gebruiken.

Ik heb nog één bijkomend vraagje ivm de Vf,  ik neem die altijd 2 als er mensen onder komen te lopen.    Begrijp ik het nu goed als ik uit het hierboven vermelde afleid dat die Vf van twee enkel telt bij het hijsen en heffen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Even een VF-recap :Big Grin: :
Hijsen (in 'algemene toepassingen' = bouw, industrie, havens, transport enz, 
= waar geen mensen on der de last mogen komen) Vf = 5:1 [voor breuk]:
Dwz> de beuksterkte van "een ding" is bekend, en daarvan mag maar 1/5 als "WLL" op dat ding vermeld. De Vf = 5.
Als het ding (bijvoorbeeld een haak of oog of klauw oid) niet wil breken, 
maar wel zo erg kan vervormen dat het ook zijn functie+veiligheid verliest: Vf=2,5:1 [voor vervormen]. 
Truss wordt door de fabrikanten berekend als een bouwconstructie 
(net als jouw en mijn huis of de ArenA of de muziekschool....) 
vallen onder WoningWet+Bouwbesluit, en dus de TGB's en/of Eurocodes, 
en daarvoor geldt een Vf varierend van 1,5:1 tot 1,7:1 [voor vervormen] 
MAAR,
ga je truss als een hijsconstructie (of 'hijsbalk') of hefconstructie (bijv. GroundSupport) gebruiken, valt ie 'plotseling' onder de Machine Richtlijn/WarenWet en Arbowet,
en dan is die 1,5:1 (of 1,7:1) niet meer voldoende.
Dan doe je er dus goed aan om de tabelwaardes te halveren,
net zoals je dat voor de capaciteit of WLL van handtakels, spansets, shackles, staalstroppen, balken-klemmen enz enz doet.
Hijsen/heffen _van_ mensen en _boven_ mensen en/of laten hangen boven personen {= onontkoombaar in ons vak :Frown: } zijn nu eenmaal risicoverhogende  :Stick Out Tongue:  aktiviteiten.
En daarbij is de algemeen aanvaarde (en door de Machine Richtlijn vereiste :Cool: ) maatregel
dat je de "normale" Vf voor 'algemeen gebruik' zal moeten verdubbelen.
In geval van laten hangen kun je ook voorzien in een safety ernaast. 
(of in Duitsland een "D8+" takel toepassen, of in de UK een "Cat. B" versie van de takel enz enz)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar dat zijn allebei Nationale Lidstaat eisen, en daarin wonen wij niet. 
In bijv. Griekenland geldt de D--8 versie: D-at-had-je-ged-8!  :EEK!:

----------


## Staaf

Ok

Duidelijk

Bedankt  :Smile:

----------

